# I'm sorry I missed you



## OzziBoy

Context: I was meant to catch a girl at a certain time but didn't end up making it.

I know that ...

Mi-a fost dor de tine = I've missed you
Sunt trist = I am sad
Sunt mahnit = I am sorry
I'm not sure if mahnit is the right word though. I'm after less apologetic (as it didn't cause her any problem) and more about my feeling of sadness. 

I have this so far but it could be simpler right?
_Sunt trist mi-a fost dor de tine._

Thanks,
Ozzi

P.S. Sorry for posting so many threads on what might seem to be simple things for you all. I've only just started learning and have already gotten lots from the other threads posted in here.


----------



## farscape

For _I'm sorry_ I'd use *Îmi pare rău*.
*A fi mâhnit* is _to be sad_ and/or _bothered by  something_. (bother as in source of unhappiness)

"I'm after less apologetic (as it didn't cause her any problem) and more   about my feeling of sadness. "

*Mâhnit *works well in this context (diacritical marks do matter   )

"_Sunt trist mi-a fost dor de tine_" is short and sweet 


Later,


----------



## OzziBoy

Thank you for the quick response.  

So "Sunt mânit mi-a fost dor de tine" works as well?

How does the diacritical mark change the meaning here?

Thank you,
Ozzi


----------



## farscape

Well, *trist *is very common (_sad_), *mâhnit *shows a certain language subtlety...

*mahnit* means nothing but makes it hard to understand, especially since there is another equivallent spelling *mîhnit* (not officially sanctioned today though).

Later,


----------



## OzziBoy

I understand. Thanks so much farscape. 

I hear that many of the younger folk are no longer using diacritics so wanted to make sure if they changed the meaning here or not. Very helpful explanation.

Mulţumesc


----------



## esinis

I don't think *mahnit* is hard to understand, it's just that it's "politically correct" to write with diacritics. Simply put, it's correct Romanian, but it's true, lots of people don't use them anymore, especially when talking online. Also, *mâhnit* sounds a bit awkward, I don't think anyone would use that when talking to someone their age. *Îmi pare rău că nu am reușit să vorbim.* as in *I'm sorry we didn't get a chance to talk. * sounds more appropriate to me.


----------



## spulp

OzziBoy said:


> Context: I was meant to catch a girl at a certain time but didn't end up making it.
> 
> I know that ...
> 
> Mi-a fost dor de tine = I've missed you
> Sunt trist = I am sad
> Sunt mahnit = I am sorry
> I'm not sure if mahnit is the right word though. I'm after less apologetic (as it didn't cause her any problem) and more about my feeling of sadness.
> 
> I might be wrong, but I think Ozz
> 
> I have this so far but it could be simpler right?
> _Sunt trist mi-a fost dor de tine._
> 
> Thanks,
> Ozzi
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting so many threads on what might seem to be simple things for you all. I've only just started learning and have already gotten lots from the other threads posted in here.



I might be wrong, but I think OzziBoy doesn't mean "mi-a fost dor de tine" (in which case I would say in English: "I have been missing you"). I suppose he meant something like "I am sorry we haven't been able to meet"; if I'm right I would suggest: "Imi pare rău că nu ne-am întîlnit" ("Imi pare rău că _te am ratat"_, as in "I've missed the bus" or in"I've missed a good opportunity")


----------



## OzziBoy

Spulp, thank you so much for the alternative interpretation. I hadn't thought of that subtlety so your translation is really useful.

Mulţumesc.


----------

